# People Are Insane 2015 (Lunatic Edition)



## Alex (19/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (19/3/16)

99% balls of steel and upper body strength!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (19/3/16)

That break dancer round 1:30 was amazing. Seems like a selfi-stick can overcome a lot of fears . Loved the tube surfing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/3/16)

johan said:


> That break dancer round 1:30 was amazing. Seems like a selfi-stick can overcome a lot of fears . Loved the tube surfing.



I don't think a selfie stick is what I want in my hand as I climb up the side of a building.... Where will I put my mod ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (19/3/16)

Some really impressive athleticism in some of those. Then there are those who seem to be working real hard to get that Darwin Award.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/3/16)

Alex said:


>



Awesome post

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (21/3/16)

I am no longer worthy of this Pecker (said while laying on my Sealy Bed while eating a huge bag of Cheese Curls and drinking a jug of Oros juice). 

Even those bulls are like "do you even lift bro?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I am no longer worthy of this Pecker (said while laying on my Sealy Bed while eating a huge bag of Cheese Curls and drinking a jug of Oros juice).



Pecker or Pecks ?
There is a subtle difference between the two. Ask your wife/girlfriend, she can explain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (21/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Pecker or Pecks ?
> There is a subtle difference between the two. Ask your wife/girlfriend, she can explain



Pecker... this vid made me feel less of a man. My pecks are like pillows now lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

